

Ask HN: Please review workola.com. Can I coexist with Facebook? - workola

Hello,<p>As a whole, I tried to create a site that would compliment a facebook account and create a virtual desktop, ala igoogle or netvibes.<p>http://workola.com<p>A. Online storage - Freemium model<p>B. Interactive HTML5 desktop application.
     2. Task, Bookmarks, Ideas, RSS feeds 
     4. Modular widget 'Toolbox' (youtube, hulu, weather, getglue and tokbox)
     5. Pixlr integration
     6. QR code generator &#38; management
     7. Online notes module
     8. Mobile App - Remote Time Tracker (sync with dropbox)
     9. Unique platform for multitasking
     10. office dog<p>Desktop information is stored in your browser cache and remains private. Desktop application only works in Chrome and Safari.<p>There are a few known bugs...so if you get an error logging in with facebook connect just click 'my files'.<p>http://workola.com<p>Any feedback would be great!<p>Thanks,
Dave
======
ABrandt
Quite honestly I couldn't figure out what workola _does_ after about a minute
of scanning over the landing page. I see here that it's in the flavor of
netvibes. On your site, however, you simply make mention of a "remote desktop"
and have a picture of an iPhone. These two things (desktop and iPhone) paired
together confuses me even further.

It all looks very nice, and I'm sure there's value to the concept, but your
site simply doesn't convey what that value is. That being said, shoot me an
email and I'd love to have a more in depth conversation!

~~~
workola
Thanks for the feedback! Currently working on the overall presentation but I
would compare the functions of Workola to that of a modern day briefcase.
Users can store and share files (folders), add rss feeds (newspaper) and
create online notes (sticky notes with email backend). Users can also create
multiple projects to organize their feeds, tasks and ideas more efficiently.

The 'Tools' section adds a very modular dynamic to the desktop in that you can
add your own code or any widget code you find on the web to customize your
desktop. Tools are loaded into their own container so you can run a tool and
multi-task with the other features on your desktop. I built the Toolbox to
offer what I thought would be the baseline widgets a general user would be
interested in.

I also added a few others tools to the 'Desktop' that provide what I would
consider to be the baseline utilities for online life, Photo/Graphic editor
(Pixlr) and online chat (ebuddy).

Workola also offers a mobile time tracker app that you can sync with dropbox
and share between your mobile and desktop environments.

Here is a link to a folder with some mp3's:
<http://www.workola.com/user/folder.php?id=6>

------
Khao
I haven't had time to test it but the first thing that pops in my head is
maybe you shouldn't have a header that is a copy of facebook's. It's the kind
of things that could get you in trouble, plus, the plain blue color of
Facebook doesn't look too good on your website and your header could look a
lot better.

------
erichcervantez
The name reminds me of those singing Ricola commercials ;) I do have to agree
with one of the other posters that a direct copy of Facebook's overall look
and color scheme may not be in your best interest. I doubt they would care so
much, but I would think you'd want to establish your own brand that could
still be complimentary to Facebook.

------
JoachimSchipper
Some copy-editing would be good: "You _does_ not seem to be logged in to the
website. Please _login in order to_ view this page." (try "Please log in.")

------
profitbaron
Clickable: <http://www.workola.com>

~~~
workola
Here is a link to a Workola Folder: Clickable:
<http://www.workola.com/user/folder.php?id=6>

